# Any ATV Trails/Mud Holes in or near Augusta?



## KBagwell1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Willing to drive up to an hour or so....looking for somewhere for hubby and I to take our 2 four wheelers.  He has a 2005 Yamaha Raptor 660 and I have a 1999 Polaris Sportsman 500 4x4.  

Anyone know anywhere?  Private property is fine too as long as we have written permission.  Fee is fine as long as it isn't outrageous.

We would love to have somewhere to go ride tomorrow!! 

Thanks in advance,
Krissy


----------



## KBagwell1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone know of anywhere to go???


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 12, 2011)

Try durhamtown. I think I have that right.

It's maybe an hour from Augusta or so. I never been, but bro-in-law says it's pretty good. They have a web site.


----------



## dawg4life (Feb 16, 2011)

Sunny Side between Wrens and Harlem on 221 hwy. Will be open this weekend.


----------



## KBagwell1 (Feb 16, 2011)

I appreciate your ideas....we actually found an awesome place and went there on Saturday!  Its Rocky Comfort Trails on Hwy 88 (Fall line freeway) between Wrens and Sandersville!  Its approximately 45 minutes from Augusta.

There are tons of trails....we only rode a few and was there for 6+ hours!  There is also a track with jumps, a track with lots of turns (drifting), and a "bowl" area with an awesome jump!  They have several mud pits as well! 

We had a great time...if you want more info on the place... you can call 478-232-4668.  The guy there was super nice and scraped the tracks just for us!  Not many people know about/or go to this place.  We were the only ones there on Saturday!  It is a very laid back family owned and operated park.  Nothing fancy...just some good ole back country riding!!! 

Its $20 per atv/motorcycle/etc.  No safety equipment is required...kids are allowed as long as they have constant supervision!  

They do occasionally have it open for 4x4 vehicles in the mud pit!
They are open every Saturday 9am until your ready to leave and Sunday 1pm until you are ready to leave....and you can call to go on weekdays!

If your looking for somewhere to ride, whether you have a sport or utility (we have one of each), this is the place to go.  They will be holding races sometime this year as well!


----------



## 440Mopar (Feb 17, 2011)

Creek bottom trail ,doles ga
 big creek ,hawkinsville ga
red creek, culloden ga
 all great places i like doles the best


----------

